# 2017 Ascend 12T



## Lane_H (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone had a chance to try this out yet? 
http://vibekayaks.com/products/vibe-yellowfin-100-kayak


----------



## Coenen (Dec 21, 2016)

Is it bad that I just bought a Sea Ghost, and I already sort of want one of these. One of y'all should've warned me that kayak ownership was addictive!


----------



## Yakman22 (Dec 21, 2016)

Actually bought my wife one and we picked it up about 2 weeks ago, haven't got it out on the water yet. She'll prolly wait until spring to take it out, I may try and talk her into letting me take it out here soon.....&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks guys.
Trying to decide on this or the seaghost


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

In the long run you'll be happier with the bigger boat


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 22, 2016)

I will be carrying stuff for my 3 sons also


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Lane_H said:


> I will be carrying stuff for my 3 sons also



What kind of stuff will you be carrying?


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 22, 2016)

cooler and most of the fishing tackle. They will each be in their kayak.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

Lane_H said:


> cooler and most of the fishing tackle. They will each be in their kayak.



Not a lot of extra room in the vibe kayaks as they dont have a lot of open deck space,you might want to consider a canoe or a yak that has a more open deck.Consider the available storage on my FS12T compaire to the Sea Ghost


----------



## Bluegrassbowhunter (Dec 22, 2016)

The Seaghost has alot more storage than you think...not to mention the storage inside the hull...I keep a crate,a tackle box & small cooler on mine & still have enough space inside for an extra paddle & more rods etc...


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 22, 2016)

Get the longer boat. 

Also those ascends come up on Craigslist a lot.  People impulse buy them from bass pro I think then dump them cheap.


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 22, 2016)

only thing with the ascend is being able to find one at the store now. still not listed on basspro website


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 26, 2016)

Just got the new Bass pro 2017 master catalog and it has new 12t sit on top angler kayak listed but still nothing on their website


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish hawk I ended up going with the 2017 ascend 12t


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2016)

Lane_H said:


> Fish hawk I ended up going with the 2017 ascend 12t


You'll be happy with it,hope you and your boys have an awesome time on the water!!!


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Lane_H (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## 61BelAir (Dec 30, 2016)

You're going to love it.   I can't wait for a decent chance to get back on the river in ours.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2016)

Looking good Lane....I just got the same paddle,getting ready to head out to the creek and give em a try.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice. I plan on adding that foam to the standing area to the one I just got.


----------



## Lane_H (Dec 31, 2016)

I think the foam and some loops you can hook the seat to are the only changes they made


----------



## 61BelAir (Dec 31, 2016)

The non-slip deck mat is new and a welcome addition.  I think they should have added a stand assist strap like the FS128T has.  In my opinion, the 12T needs it more since you're sitting lower and you can't get your feet as close to you when trying to stand.  We still stand up in ours a good bit anyway.  It's nice to be able to stretch your legs and back without having to find a place to stop....and more importantly without falling out.  We love the stability.  Not only for standing, but it's great to feel secure when having to turn around to get something on the kayak behind you....or when you have to crawl around on the front deck with a super flashlight to find your glasses at the bottom of the lake.  LOL  I knocked mine off awhile back swatting at a mosquito.  Ended up finding them the next night and jigging them out with a rattle trap while kneeling on the front right of the FS12T.  I sure I wouldn't have been able to do that from most kayaks.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 2, 2017)

Lane_H said:


> I think the foam and some loops you can hook the seat to are the only changes they made



I bought some bungee and some hardware so I could fasten the seat.  When you get a chance could you post a pic of where they put them?


----------



## Lane_H (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Lane_H (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## blindhog (Jan 7, 2017)

There are some good ideas on how to raise the seat on the FS12T online youtube.
I have decided to get one, my buddy has one already.  I'll raise my seat in some fashion and I think it will be a great yak for me!

Also looking at Watersnake kayak trolling motor mount system.....inexpensive!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 9, 2017)

If your on Facebook theys a ascend owners group,some great ideas on rigging and such.


----------



## HydraYak (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a Vibe Yellowfin 100... I use it as my creek/pond/skinny water kayak. It's awesome! I love the seat, 4 rod holders and i can carry it around with one hand. 

For big water like the ocean or lake lanier i have a Jackson Big Tuna. It's just a monster to move around.


----------

